# Carbon Limbs vs.Wood &Fiberglass?



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

if the carbon in the limbs is used correctly--ie--in the right places-- to replace the fiberglass it will give you increased speed at the same draw weight as carbon is lighter than glass....


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Carbon limbs*

The first thing I noticed when I switched to carbon is that my wallet was considerably lighter.:wink:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

In addition to your wallet feeling lighter (or your stack of bills feeling heavier - take your pick), you may feel a rush of warm blood to your face every time you look at your shiny, new carbon limbs because of how they make you "feel." 

And for some people, that's important. For others, it's not so much...

You can be very competitive with plain old wood and glass limbs. Especially indoors. I'd say that until you're shooting in the 1100 range on a double indoor fita, limbs won't be your limiting factor. Probably not until more than that even...

Personally, I don't like to worry about equipment until it truly gets in the way of shooting better scores. For instance, my daughter shoots wood/glass "el - cheapo " limbs on her PSE youth riser. Now that she's able to shoot a 2-3" group at 10 yards, there is a chance that she may be able to realize better scores with a little better equipment. Those limbs aren't very stable and they tend to exaggerate her mistakes. But they've lasted her for years while she went through some major learning and changes - including switching from right to left hand. Any better equipment up to now would have simply been a waste of money.

So, without knowing your particular level of skill, it's pretty hard to say whether the limbs are holding you back at all...

Remember, the premier target bows of the 1970's had wood/glass limbs, and they shot some stellar scores... even with aluminum arrows and dacron strings.

John.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Remember, the premier target bows of the 1970's had wood/glass limbs, and they shot some stellar scores... even with aluminum arrows and dacron strings.
> 
> John.


Now, that begs the question: In your opinion, how much more do you think they would have scored with todays top gear?


(...........and what were they scoring then?)


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

Of course we can not go back in time to find out. But if today's 1350 top archers want to shoot a FITA event with a vintage bow and X7 arrows. These results will give us a idea of what kind scores Rick McKinney and Darrel Pace(1341) in the 70's can do with today equipment.
jx


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

just another thought here for the OP.....i would suggest you do a bit of research before you buy your first "carbon" limbs.....not all of the limbs that have the word "carbon" on them have the carbon in the most effective place...

am not technically knowledgeable enough to pinpoint exactly where it should be but IIRC it should be where the fiberglass was replaced....

some limbs also still have both carbon and fiberglass laminates but those that totally replace the fiberglass with carbon are normally considered more superior...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I just replaced the PSE ProElite carbon limbs on my indoor bow with some old inexpensive light weight Hoyt Epic glass limbs and immediately set a person best for a 450 round -- by a wide margin. It was not what the limbs were made of or how much they cost that counted, it was having the correct tools for the task at hand. These were limbs that I used to recover from tendonitis a few years back. Now I am going to shoot them at indoor nationals.

On the other hand, I will soon receive some Border HEX5 limbs for shooting full FITA barebow. In this case I need the speed associated with a high end limb to improve my sight mark at 90 M while allowing me to pull a lighter bow than I did last year. Again, the right tool for the job.

For field shooting I have a cheap set of Winstorm glass and more expensive Border CXB carbon limbs of the same draw weight. If I want a 35 yard point on I use the Winstorms; if I want 40 I use the Borders. Same thing--the right tool for the job. In this case the better Border limbs are clearly faster but I do not have trouble shooting either.

I bought a lot of glass limbs in the beginning to fill gaps as I looked for my ideal draw weight (note I did not say build up my draw weight). I have found a use in competition for most of them -- no matter what the cost or material.

It is not a bad idea to use an inexpensive set of limbs like Winstorms to prove out your most comfortable draw weight before investing in high end limbs. That was the approach that I took. This could save spending a lot of money and ending up with something that does not work.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

your points are well taken hank...but..

....my take on limbs is "why drive a ford when you can drive mercedes...or a jag...or a rolls..etc...."

...am sure you know what i mean seeing as ur HEX5s are on the way!!he he he!!


----------



## Kungur (May 3, 2009)

Guys, Thanks again for helping me 'think it through'. I have only been shooting since September and my average scores are staying in the 260's. I am taking lessons now and enjoying every moment of it!


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

one strip of carbon up the middle of the limb is not going to do anything for a limbs performance, Most carbon limbs are powered mostly by glass fiber as the carbon generates very very small amounts of the bows poundage. For example our old ML2 limbs were glass powered byt generated about 1-2lbs of draw from a carbon layer.
The carbon did something very very different.

id look into the construction if at all possible and try and establish what the carbon does, before working out if its worth the money.

Wood Glass is a good combo as its been the bread an butter of many a bow maker. Carbon is a cut above if used properly. but the wood bit can be with either Carbon or Glass and still make a good limb (that is just our view)


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

jmvargas said:


> your points are well taken hank...but..
> 
> ....my take on limbs is "why drive a ford when you can drive mercedes...or a jag...or a rolls..etc...."
> 
> ...am sure you know what i mean seeing as ur HEX5s are on the way!!he he he!!


Can't argue with you...And I bought the wood core because Border does beautiful work with wood.


----------



## newyorkarcher (May 26, 2008)

hey John 
im one of those old time shooters that shot wood limds and aluminum arrows on a Gold medalist shot 1260's outdoors and 570's indoors made the usa team in 1982 aand 83 i have no clue with the new stuff i would do today
Phil


----------

